# pre workout meal



## Fsuphisig (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to start a thread about everyones favorite pre workout meals, what they are and maybe why you like them

Ive been doing a cup and a half of muscle egg blended with two bananas, or two pieces of tilapia with white rice


----------



## Jada (Jan 22, 2014)

I usually do rice and beans with chicken and bbq sauce or I'll do a corn muffin .


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 22, 2014)

I workout so early my pre workout is always breakfast. 1 cup egg whites and a half-cup of oats with almond milk.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2014)

Protien shake 

2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 scoop peanut butter, 5 egg whites 
 Taste sooo good too !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2014)

11Bravo said:


> I workout so early my pre workout is always breakfast. 1 cup egg whites and a half-cup of oats with almond milk.



I would eat my training partner if that was all I ate.

Poptarts for me   Wash it down with jack3d


----------



## TheDr5544 (Jan 22, 2014)

I train after work @ 6pm, so I usually have 1.5 - 2 servings brown rice with @ 8oz. of chicken breast b/t 4:00-4:30...works well and the slow-burning carbs give me great sustained energy throughout a heavy weight workout.

On the weekends, I prefer to train in the morning, so I'll have 1.5-2 servings steel cut oats with 6 egg whites and 2 whole eggs with a drizzling of agave nectar over the oats and then mix in the eggs and then hit the gym 1-1.5 hours after that...trust me, it tastes a lot better than it looks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

A couple greasy hamburgers from 5Guys or another burger place. Do I really need to say why I like them?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A couple greasy hamburgers from 5Guys or another burger place. Do I really need to say why I like them?



Cause you're a twig who needs the calories?


----------



## bronco (Jan 22, 2014)

Lateley its been a grilled chicken sandwich from chick fil a


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 22, 2014)

I usually take 25g whey protein with half cup of oatmeal 30 - 40 mins b4 training. My actual meal b4 that is 8oz 95% lean ground sirloin and 1/2  cup of brown rice.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cause you're a twig who needs the calories?



Pretty sure he just cant resist the feeling of that much warm meat in his mouth.

Hi Doc 

My pre is proats about an hour before training and a cup of black coffee on the way there.
Simple. Effective.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cause you're a twig who needs the calories?



*Fatass* that needs his calories...FATASS!!!! Lol



Iron1 said:


> Pretty sure he just cant resist the feeling of that much warm meat in his mouth.
> 
> Hi Doc
> 
> ...



Mmm warm meat. Hi Iron. I've seen your proats before and I'd rather have warm meat in my mouth than your proats


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Mmm warm meat. Hi Iron. I've seen your proats before and *I'd rather have warm meat in my mouth than your proats*



Me too


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2014)

Preworkout meal for me is just an apple and a Greek yogurt 30 minutes prior. Then I sip on modern bcaa's during. Now my pre, pre workout meal is a full on meal about two hours prior.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 22, 2014)

Morning workout:
1.5hrs -> 3 whole eggs + fat free milk + 10grams whey
.5hrs -> 1 Apple + ephedrine + caffeine  


Afternoon workout:
2.5hrs -> 3oz chicken breast + 3 whole eggs
1hr -> fat free milk + 10grams whey
.5hrs -> 1 Apple + ephedrine + caffeine


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 22, 2014)

Lupi...this ephedrine you speak of.

Domestic?.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2014)

I typically train at Ohh-Dark-Hundred, so for me my pre-workout "meal" consists of 12 oz coffee with 40 grams of raw honey along with 25 grams of protein powder. 

Post workout is a protein shake (50 grams protein, some chia seeds) along with 2.5 cups of egg whites and a bagel.


----------



## SAD (Jan 22, 2014)

Back when I trained in the afternoon/evening, I was fasting up until about 2 hours prior to workout.  That first meal would consist of at least 2 cups of white rice with about a pound of chicken.  Qdoba or Chipotle made it easy, or I would have it in the fridge already ready to go.

Now that I train in the AM, and I am still doing the IF thing, I train fasted.  Aside from rep days, I'm actually enjoying working out fasted.

The key is that you hit massive macros on the backside of training.  If my prior day, or two days, of eating was sub-par, then I feel it in the workout.  If I was on point after previous workouts, then I could be 12-15 hours into a fast and still hit all my strength numbers (not rep numbers).


----------



## losieloos (Jan 22, 2014)

100mg of anadrol pre workout is all I need to eat.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 22, 2014)

I am usually running short on time so I will drink 3 scoops of whey protein with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter mixed with whole milk.  I may toss in a turkey sandwich.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, it ****ing sucks but it's what you get for being a glutton the entire holiday season.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would eat my training partner if that was all I ate.
> 
> Poptarts for me   Wash it down with jack3d



Yeah, it ****ing sucks but it's what you get for being a glutton the entire holiday season.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 26, 2014)

I cook my egg whites, in 1/2cup of oatmeal and scoop of peanut butter. Gives me plenty, of energy but not like jack3d!! I miss that stuff!!


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 28, 2014)

Protein banana&rolled oats shake, cup of coffee, persimmon.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 28, 2014)

losieloos said:


> 100mg of anadrol pre workout is all I need to eat.




I like 50/50 dbol/drol.


Basically what los said.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 21, 2014)

Half cup oats and a cup of cottage cheese with blueberries 2 hours pre


----------



## october110 (Feb 23, 2014)

I train at 6am so breakfast is
Apple banana tangerine
6egg whites
150g oats
Scoop of casein 
Pre workout


----------



## Jijbilla (Mar 26, 2014)

Fresh fruits juices, and protein shakes are the best options for the pre workout meal. 
I take fresh orange juice, banana shake, yogurt, and protein shake in my pre workout meal for the purpose of boosting my energy level.


----------



## Jijbilla (Mar 29, 2014)

Fresh fruits juices, and protein shakes are the best options for the pre workout meal. 
I take fresh orange juice, banana shake, yogurt, and protein shake in my pre workout meal for the purpose of boosting my energy level.


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2014)

i eat a protien pancake in the car:
1 cup egg whites
1 cup oats
1 banana
1/4 cup almonds
1 scoop protien

wash down with pre workout


----------



## Sparky54 (Apr 2, 2014)

4-6oz steak.
Handful of nuts.
2 cups coffee.

Post:
50 grams whey isolate.
10 grams glutamine.
 2 scoops BCAA
 1 fenugreek cap split open into shake
More coffee


----------

